# RC Boat to run lines in the Surf



## LionelC

Has anyone here ever tried to run lines out with an RC boat? I know it has been tried before, there is even a boat made for this, I think it is from a company out of Australia.

But has anyone here actualy tried it?

I am building an alluminum boat big enough to hold a full size deep cycle battery and a trolling motor for an engine. I hope to be able to run lines out 400 to 500 yards while sitting on the beach. The boat is about 5' long and 18" wide and will self rite itself if, and when it gets rolled in the surf. It should have around 4 hours of run time out of one charge.

Anyone have any ideas, sugestions, or just want a good laugh, lets hear about it.

Here are some pictures of the build, still in progress.....

LionelC


----------



## 535

all manner of "unmanned" deployment has been discussed... seems that nothing really beats getting in the water and actually dropping the bait yourself whether you swim it, paddle it or run it with ski/zodiac... looks like a really cool project and I don't doubt that you can make it work in the right conditions... as for me I'll continue to bribe 20 year olds with cold beer and breakfast tacos, hahaha...


----------



## Bretticu$

Awesome Idea!!! We were launching mullet with spud guns from the beach when the water was too cold. lol


----------



## ApetRock

How are you going to drop the bait? Are you going to have some sort of remote triggered release mechanism? I'm curious to see how this turns out. I've also thought about using a potato gun but figured it would be more trouble than its worth worrying about backlashes and exploded baits.
And jc, wheres this beer and breakfast tacos you speak of???


----------



## LionelC

I will have some sort of remote to drop the bait, I have a few ideas on it but nothing firm yet. I have gutted 3 old trolling motors, but I have a working propusion and steering mechanism worked out now.

As far as replacing a kayak, I dont think this will ever do that. At very least you would need one to chase the boat down if there was a problem.

It will be indestructible, purpose built for the surf, but if it works as planned or not, we will just have to try it.

If anyone is interested I will keep posting pictures as the work progresses and mabe a video when we try it out in the next few weeks.


LionelC


----------



## ApetRock

Definitely keep us updated, I can't wait to see how this turns out and what the final cost to build it is.


----------



## boyk007

cool idea I like it...keep posting


----------



## iwanashark

cool man! remember that boat is gona have a lot of weight on it. what about and old kayak, like a pelican 100, just seal the top of it.


----------



## LionelC

iwanashark said:


> cool man! remember that boat is gona have a lot of weight on it. what about and old kayak, like a pelican 100, just seal the top of it.


Pelicans are great, but the plastic is hard to work with. It is much easier for me to work with the alluminum. I have already floated the boat with the battery in it, and it handles the weight fine. It sits a little lower in the water than I would like, but I may work on that after all the compoents are in.

This picture shows the water line with the 54 Lbs batery installed



Lionel


----------



## nelson6500

That hull looks awesome.

15 years ago when my dad and I fished lake texoma we had a enforcer weed eater boat that I rigged to drop topwater lures on the Oklahoma side and we would retrieve it back to the Texas side, I rigged a servo to release the lure when I hit the button a the radio. People were paying me a buck every time I took their lure over to the OK side, Need less to say the boat paid for itself the first few months.






http://www.whhonline.com/Boat_Kits_s/28.htm


----------



## LionelC

I thought about something similar to that, but I didnt think it would like the surf or the salt water very much. Looks like a blast on a lake though!

I know mine will be heavy, and slow, but it will have plenty of power and a long run time between charges. Honestly, I think the weight of the battery will help with stability in the waves.

Also, thanks for the complement on the hull. Most people dont realize that welding alluminum can be a chalange....


LionelC


----------



## A6TEXAN

*BAIT DROP*

i am going to try something similar for my nephew this summer, but im going to use an rc plane.


----------



## Bilge Bait

When ya rig up the release mechanism for the line, be it a servo or some other type, think about also needing to reel-in a dead boat if something goes wrong. If it happened pre-release, you could use the rod/reel to slowly get it back to you.

Just my .02


----------



## newsharker

nice to have access to a tig. one of my future purchases...it takes a while to convince my wife that I need a third 1500.00 welder. the boat looks awsome! bet it works. great luck.


----------



## johnmyjohn

That's some great metal work there. I had something simular in mind to get my electronic son involved in fishing. The boat I had planned was going to be thin plywood coated with fiberglass. You may have your plans already but I will share what I came up with as far as the boat design goes and why. Only the bottom part of the trolling motor was goint to stick out the bottom, it would be in front of the boat. It will be in the front because the main load for the boat was going to be pulling, so if you install a silinoid in the back to hold your leader the boat will not struggle to stay going forward. The motor was to be installed in a tunnel type area in the bottom and enclosed with a weed guard so if a bad wave hits it and turns it around running over your line you still have a chance on a recovery and drop. If you ever tried handling a boat in wave action you'll know it's almost impossible to keep it straight with a rear end motor system. The stearing was going to involve a gear system on the trolling motor shaft, something like the remote trolling motors you can buy now. A flexable 4 foot antena with an ultra brite LED light on top for location purposes at dark and night use. Green and red lights also let you know if the boat is coming or going when it's dark. Just some ideas you might take in for your good looking build.


----------



## Freshy

A6TEXAN said:


> i am going to try something similar for my nephew this summer, but im going to use an rc plane.


Or helicopter. I dont think heli's need take off room.


----------



## iwanashark

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=heli+fishing&aq=f.
here ya go!


----------



## Mustad7731

*RC Servos*

Lionel;
Somewhere I have picked up some RC servos....I don't know anything
about them except that an RC guy here in the FD where I work says 
they all work...If you need them you can have 'em....Especially if
you put them on your bait launching boat...
Send me a PM if your interested...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

*Thumbs up!*

Awesome Idea. Thats what I love about this forum. Lots of little things you might not consder. It would taken some trial and error on your part. Everyones thoughts on the subject might save you some time and money. Like the front or rear mounting idea.

keep posting I am very interested in seeing how this turns out!


----------



## justletmein

Can't wait to see the updates. Deployment could be as simple as installing a downrigger clip and giving the line a yank depending on bait and weight size.


----------



## LionelC

justletmein said:


> Can't wait to see the updates. Deployment could be as simple as installing a downrigger clip and giving the line a yank depending on bait and weight size.


That was my first thought actually. It seems simple enough and I may still go that direction.

Lionel C


----------



## MoneyAg

justletmein said:


> Can't wait to see the updates. Deployment could be as simple as installing a downrigger clip and giving the line a yank depending on bait and weight size.


That's what I was thinking. Make it a manual release.


----------



## Sea-Slug

About 15 years ago Shane Davies used to run baits with a RC boat from the no tresspassing cable below Possum Kingdom Dam right up to the wall. It was about 150 yards or maybe 200. He had some kind of a jerk release system on the RC boat. He was trying to beat the state freshwater striper record. He caught several over 35# in a 2 year period and finally nailed The apparent State Record at 52#. He was usually using freshwater drum 1 to 2# in size as bait. But TPW disqualified his 52# when they found a rainbow trout in its stomach and jailed him for using illegal baits. He was a heck of a fisherman but I guess he got overzelous in his quest for the record. Im not sure if it is true but I heard TPW will not let anyone run baits to the wall with remote control boats below PK anymore. The Golden Algea blooms on the upper Brazos the last 8 years killed most of the big stripers anyway. I saw his boat and it was smaller than yours and had a homemade clothespin looking latch on the back he jerked his mono leader out of after he got it up to the wall. That release system might not work in rough surf, it would come of on the way out I bet. Good luck on your project and keep us posted.


----------



## marlin50lrs

Either a downrigger clip or rubber band and put the reel in gear and keep driving the boat foward to release


----------



## impulse

There's several companies in China making RC boats to drop baits. They're too small for the surf, mostly being for the European carp fishing market. (Don't snicker, carp fishing is big money in Europe) I've been watching them every year at the big Beijing Fishing Show, but nothing has shown up yet even close to big enough for the surf.

If it were me, I'd have started with a cheap roto molded sit-in kayak and used a plastic welder to build a closable hatch where the cockpit is. But it wouldn't look anywhere near as cool as the aluminum beast, so I like yours better.

Out of curiosity, what's the absolute 100% reliable range of the RC controls? I'm thinking it would be affected by wave action and the fact that both you and the beast would be at sea level (and salt water conducts electricity???). I'd hate to see my $1000 prototype floating away because it lost communication. Perhaps augmenting the signal with a tall antenna would be wise? I'm no RC guy, just curious.

Keep posting back progress reports!


----------



## McBeast

It may not have enough power/mass to avoid getting pushed back onto the lines by the surf and getting wrapped up, probably wait for nice days.


----------



## johnmyjohn

I worked with an RC guy and I asked the distance thing. He said on a good RC controller with an airplane as far as you can see it.
As far as the amount of thrust, a standard trolling motor puts out 20-35 pds. Should be more than enough, most trolling motors are multi speed and the slide controller on the boat will probably cost some if you don't go one speed on and off.


----------



## Matteo

You said that it was sitting low in the water for your preference.

You could get an old surfboard and cut a hole in it that will fit the hull of your boat. Then glue it in. That would look crazy but add stability and bouyancy. You might also want to fill in any un used areas with foam in case the aluminum hull gets a leak att some point. it would be a shame to sink that baby.:texasflag


----------



## ujoint

I know you are not the first one to try this, there is a guy in winnie that did it several years ago. I thank he used down rigger release to hold the line, when you get where you want it just give it a good pop and it will release the bait.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70

I have done the airplane thing launching off the beach with a servo to release bait. It gets expensive fast. Servos dont like saltwater. the beach better be empty. Lines like to break and airplanes hard to control. To get the plane off the ground with extra weight you have to go w/o and line comes off the real so fast it makes a huge arch and it is almost impossable to control. We did make many good deployments though. There is a company in Australia That makes a rc boat for deploying baits in the surf. Dont remember the name or I would send a link.There was a guy in Corpus who bought one. They have to have a super strong motor like 3 hp to keep line streight in current and a super strong radio.


----------



## rugger

What about attaching a rope to it so that when the boat gets as far as you want it you can just pull the rope/string and bring the boat back in without wasting any more power.


----------



## monster

Look forward to your first successful drop..


----------



## leenance79

*foam*

I have some 2 part flotation foam, that might help reduce use of power too.


----------



## LionelC

Thanks for all the coments and words of encougement. There are alot of questions on what will or wont work, but we will just have to see how it turns out. If I have trouble in one area or another I will just use it as a learning experiance.

I did not work on te boat much over the weekend, but hopefully I will make a little progress this week. I did manage to get the motor mounted in the boat and worked on the steering controlls a little. 

As far as power is concerned, I dont see it being a problem. I am using a troling motor that would normaly be used on a 15' boat. If it would pull it with a 200 pound man and a 400 or 500 pound boat around then it will have no problem moving this little boat. 

I have tested the hull, it is 100% water tight. If I can get the hatch to seal up properly, then water in the boat should not be an issue.

I will get a few pictures up tommorow showing the progress.

Oh, a few people have asked about the range of the radio. It will work much farther than I can see. I will have the antena extended to help with the waves and "line of sight", but the radio wont be a problem.


Lionel C


----------



## LionelC

johnmyjohn said:


> I worked with an RC guy and I asked the distance thing. He said on a good RC controller with an airplane as far as you can see it.
> As far as the amount of thrust, a standard trolling motor puts out 20-35 pds. Should be more than enough, most trolling motors are multi speed and the slide controller on the boat will probably cost some if you don't go one speed on and off.


If it comes down to it. I might just go with one speed, on an off. It would be simple to do that, but I would have to give up reverse. In the surf, I dont think I will need reverse, and the only speed I will need is wide open. But having variable speed and reverse would just be cool, so I am going to try and make it work, if it doesnt cost me too much money.

Lionel


----------



## LionelC

As promised, a few more pictures.

Lionel C


----------



## iwanashark

man thats lookin awesome! ur a hell of a welder.


----------



## Torpedo

You are going to need a rudder. I thought I read you were pulling the boat not pushing it. A dual servo set up to hold a container and a swivel clip would have worked fine with a pulled set up but the mechanics totally change when you are pushing the boat.


----------



## LionelC

Torpedo said:


> You are going to need a rudder. I thought I read you were pulling the boat not pushing it. A dual servo set up to hold a container and a swivel clip would have worked fine with a pulled set up but the mechanics totally change when you are pushing the boat.


No rudder required, it might not be totaly clear in the picture, but the motor swivels on a set of home made tethlon bushings.

Someone talked about builing a boat for their kid and "pulling" it, but that was not me.

Lionel


----------



## matthew77515

That looks awesome cant wait to see the completed boat!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

However it turns out. That is awesome. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SaltNLine

Quick question. Was it hard to shorten the shaft on the trolling motor? Are they all pretty much the same setup and which brand/model motor did you use? I am fixing an old amusement park boat for my daughter and am leaning towards using a trolling motor to replace the old style. By the way, great work and as someone said...awesome welding. Don't mean to hijack, but have been curious about how to shorten the motor and it seems you did a great job on yours.


----------



## LionelC

SaltNLine said:


> Quick question. Was it hard to shorten the shaft on the trolling motor? Are they all pretty much the same setup and which brand/model motor did you use? I am fixing an old amusement park boat for my daughter and am leaning towards using a trolling motor to replace the old style. By the way, great work and as someone said...awesome welding. Don't mean to hijack, but have been curious about how to shorten the motor and it seems you did a great job on yours.


It ir relativly easy to shorten the shaft on any troling motor. On this one, as it was so old, the shaft was crimped into the motor housing. Most modern trolling motors are glued in. The top comes off very easily and can be reused once the shaft is shortened. You do have to be careful to not cut the wires. If it a composite shaft you can cut it easily with a hack saw as it is safer than using power tools.

LionelC


----------



## LionelC

Had a chance to put the boat in the water to test the steering and the motor. It dont have the speed control completed yet, but I will try and have that worked out this weekend. If I can get that wrapped up I will install the hatch permantly and get it ready for a trial run in the surf.

Anyway, here are a few pictures in the water and a little video. This was pretty much top speed of the boat. It is not that fast, but it should have close to 4 hours of run time at that spped. I am happy with it for a first run, but I want to see what the surf will do to this thing!

Lionel C


----------



## bwana

Wow, I'm impressed. It turns on a dime too. Very nice build. That thing looks like a mini tank.


----------



## cloudfishing

A GPS guidance system would get it to where you want it.


----------



## OLD-AG

That looks great. About the speed, it sure looks a lot faster than paddling!


----------



## SaltNLine

That's cool. Thanks for the info on the trolling motor. You may have to stick one of those orange bicycle flags on it so you can see it over the waves. Good job.


----------



## LionelC

SaltNLine said:


> That's cool. Thanks for the info on the trolling motor. You may have to stick one of those orange bicycle flags on it so you can see it over the waves. Good job.


I acctualy already have one waiting to be installed. I guess it is true what they say "Great minds think alike" LOL

LionelC


----------



## iwanashark

man thats awesome. i'm eager to see it in the waves also, you might wana wait a few weeks and look for a good day.
good job! greenie to ya


----------



## CAPSIZED

Cool video. If you need to you can a set of sponsons to the sides for stability. Even on calm days there a small waves that may be able to roll it.


----------



## LionelC

CAPSIZED said:


> Cool video. If you need to you can a set of sponsons to the sides for stability. Even on calm days there a small waves that may be able to roll it.


Sponsons are not a bad idea, but they would create too much drag in the surf. About 70% of the boat is underwater, and there is a 52# battery in the lowest point of the boat so even if it does roll it will self rite itself.

LionelC


----------



## way2slickrick

dude thats sick... keep them updates coming


----------



## LongTallTexan

That things a tank, nice work.


----------



## fishyfreek

got one question , how are you gonna keep the leader out of the propeller ?


----------



## agonzales1981

thats pretty **** cool! you a member on ls1tech?


----------



## LionelC

agonzales1981 said:


> thats pretty **** cool! you a member on ls1tech?


Acctual I am on LS1Tech, I dont frequent the board that much anymore scince I sold my Vet last year. It was a 2004 procharged, forged LS1, 800HP. I know I miss it now, but it was alot of work and I think I like fishing more than going fast. I will get another one some day....

LionelC


----------



## LionelC

A few pictures of recent work. Added the "bait tray" ,the speed control, and a couple handles to be able to move it around easily.


----------



## LionelC




----------



## LionelC

Took the boat out to give it a try at the boat launch. Everything is complete,well for the moment, there is always something i forget. It worked well and is sealed up like a drum. Not one drop of water got inside. Actualy ran into a fellow 2cooler at the launch. He had some nice words of encouragement.

Boat runs great, but I need to try it in the surf but I had to work today, and have no interest in fighting the crowds in Galveston this weekend. Took one picture on the way there, but the battery for the camera died before we could film it in the water.

LionelC


----------



## Corey D

*boat*

i was the one that saw you at the ramp, it looks very stable. nice work!!


----------



## Chase4556

What setup radio wise are you running?

Are you getting any flex out of the Golden rods?

What hobby shop did you go to for the parts? I work at Randy's and would love to see this thing.


----------



## LionelC

Chase4556 said:


> What setup radio wise are you running?
> One that my little brother let me borrow
> 
> Are you getting any flex out of the Golden rods?
> If you are talking about the yellow tubes, those are plastic tubes that are tied to the steering. Each one works like a push pull set up.
> 
> What hobby shop did you go to for the parts? I work at Randy's and would love to see this thing.


The radio, reciever, and servos were all parts my brother had laying around. I built everything else.

LionelC


----------



## LionelC

Corey D. said:


> i was the one that saw you at the ramp, it looks very stable. nice work!!


Thanks

Nice boat you have there. How old is it? I have a 24' Sea Chaser with a F225 Yammy. I think you had the 225 also. Mine is a 2006 bought new, and have had zero issues with it. Have you ad any toruble with yours? I am so glad I went with the four stroke, quiet and relable.

Lionel


----------



## Gary

Nice job on the build Lionel. As Chase is, I'm curious on your radio/RX system.


----------



## LionelC

Gary said:


> Nice job on the build Lionel. As Chase is, I'm curious on your radio/RX system.


Here is the radio that I am using.



LionelC


----------



## LionelC

Well, the boat is done. Here are some pictures. Can not wait to put it in some ruff surf and see if she makes it.

LionelC


----------



## justletmein

Wow, I am seriously impressed. Please vid the first bait deployment!


----------



## Gary

Nice job dude!


----------



## agonzales1981

LionelC said:


> Acctual I am on LS1Tech, I dont frequent the board that much anymore scince I sold my Vet last year. It was a 2004 procharged, forged LS1, 800HP. I know I miss it now, but it was alot of work and I think I like fishing more than going fast. I will get another one some day....
> 
> LionelC


 Cool, been on there since day 1, just sold my 4th fbody about 6 months ago, 10 second cam only car. Decided to get a kayak instead of another fbody this time, it's a lot cheaper. Like you said I'll get another some day.

Back to your boat, really really cool, hope it works well for you.


----------



## Gary Spears

Hi im Gary, Lionels brother the RC side of the boat and if he can get off early tomarrow we will be somewhere on Crystal Beach for a full scale test, and will have Camcorder in hand. You cant miss us, just look for the Yamaha Raptor 660 and an injured rider. Lol.


----------



## Chase4556

The T8 is a good radio, older but good. The PCM will help filter out and dirty noise that you may encounter, and give the best signal without going 2.4.

Do a full range check though. I have not personally dealt with it, so this is hearsay, but I have always heard the antennas on 27,72, and 75mhz are tuned to that frequency, and need to be a certain length. So check into that, would blow to have it loose signal due to that. Looks great though, let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Txsparky

That is cool. Have you thought up a name?
What about adding a light for visibility early and late?


----------



## Gary

Chase4556 said:


> The T8 is a good radio, older but good. The PCM will help filter out and dirty noise that you may encounter, and give the best signal without going 2.4.
> 
> Do a full range check though. I have not personally dealt with it, so this is hearsay, but I have always heard the antennas on 27,72, and 75mhz are tuned to that frequency, and need to be a certain length. So check into that, would blow to have it loose signal due to that. Looks great though, let us know how it goes!!


I also had a few worries. One would be the FCC. I know it's illegal to run a surface TX-RX system on a plane or copter, but not clear on using an aircraft system in a boat. I cant think of a reason too.

Chase4556 works in a hobby shop and I done a little RC myself so we notice little things, like your attenea. The length of the attenea is determed by the signal to wave ratio. (SWR for those who know CB radios)

A change of length will alter the SWR and adding connections will increase resistance and add in that your RX is inside an aluminum enclosure, your gonna have glitches. Especially at a distance and on the low side between waves when the signal can be further reduced.

If you could mount the RX with the correct length attenea up high enough so that reception wouldn't be interupted by the waves, you have the best built RC boat for dropping shark bait off I have ever seen! :texasflag

Ill be brunt though. Ive been in Radio Control since Dr. Pepper was in med school. You have a 50/50 chance of losing all that hard work because of your RX set up.


----------



## LionelC

Gary, I did extend the anttena. I ran it out of the boat and up the little flag. It is about 5' long now. I do not know RC stuff at all, just messing around and learning as I go.

I took the boat out to the surf yesterday. I was concerned that when I got it out 300 or 400 yards I might loose it, but there were a couple guys next to me fishing and they had kayaks. 

I ran it out, it took the surf great and worked fine. When my brother showed up we ran a bait out. All I did was tie the bait to the little bait try with sewing thread. We ran it out so far that we could barely see the flag. I engaged the reel, and pulled the rod and the bait came off about 300 yards off the beach.


One problem we did have is that when the boat is so far out it is hard to tell what direction the boat is going. When you are close to the boat it seems plenty fast, but when it is 300 yards away and behind the waves it is hard to tell if it is even moving.

Luckily my little brother has alot more experiance with RC and he ran it out and back in a few times without any trouble. 

So far I think it is going well. I do think I need to get a dry cell batery. It is sealed and will weigh alot less too.


I have learned alot on this build. I am thinking I am going to build another one soon. I may sell this one and start all over with one a little smaller and lighter. I could modify this one, but it works well and I dont wana screw it up. So I would rather build a new one and not modify this one.


Lionel C


----------



## I have no bait

COOL


----------



## LionelC

Chase4556 said:


> The T8 is a good radio, older but good. The PCM will help filter out and dirty noise that you may encounter, and give the best signal without going 2.4.
> 
> Do a full range check though. I have not personally dealt with it, so this is hearsay, but I have always heard the antennas on 27,72, and 75mhz are tuned to that frequency, and need to be a certain length. So check into that, would blow to have it loose signal due to that. Looks great though, let us know how it goes!!


I didnt have any trouble with range as far as the radio goes, just with the range on my eyes!

I have a question maybe you could answer. I know that gyros are used in planes and helicopters, but could one be used in a boat to make it self correct and run strait? I would like to be able to point the boat in a directin and have it auto correct to keep it heading in the direction I pointed it. Is thispossible without getting into GPS and crazy things like that?

LionelC


----------



## bobbyoshay

saw you with it this weekend on Anders Ln. in Kemah.....and it looked pretty sharp! nice job


----------



## LionelC

bobbyoshay said:


> saw you with it this weekend on Anders Ln. in Kemah.....and it looked pretty sharp! nice job


Thanks for the complement.

I live in Kemah


----------



## Chase4556

Gary said:


> I also had a few worries. One would be the FCC. I know it's illegal to run a surface TX-RX system on a plane or copter, but not clear on using an aircraft system in a boat. I cant think of a reason too.


Technically, yeah, he is "breaking the law" by running an air frequency on a ground vehicle. But, really who will know. Its one of those things that you yourself have to double check so you don't screw with someone. I used to run an airplane radio on an old airboat I had. Yes, you are not supposed to, but its not going to hurt anything. Now, I say it wont hurt anything, but only if you double check yourself. LIONEL, check around in the areas that you will be running this boat, make sure no RC flying fields are in the area. I know there is one in the Surfside/Oyster Creek area on 523, so if your running at surfside, you may shoot someone flying there down, or loose your boat.



Gary said:


> Chase4556 works in a hobby shop and I done a little RC myself so we notice little things, like your attenea. The length of the attenea is determed by the signal to wave ratio. (SWR for those who know CB radios)
> 
> A change of length will alter the SWR and adding connections will increase resistance and add in that your RX is inside an aluminum enclosure, your gonna have glitches. Especially at a distance and on the low side between waves when the signal can be further reduced.
> 
> If you could mount the RX with the correct length attenea up high enough so that reception wouldn't be interupted by the waves, you have the best built RC boat for dropping shark bait off I have ever seen! :texasflag


Yeah, thats the technical side I was looking for. Haha. I wouldnt imagine him having TOO much trouble with the waves. It will effect it, but not terribly. PCM will help fine tune the reciever so it will pick up the signal, just doesnt get lost as easily in the waves as a standard analog frequency (Again thats all hearsay, I've never fully delt with this as my boats never see this type of application).



LionelC said:


> Gary, I did extend the anttena. I ran it out of the boat and up the little flag. It is about 5' long now. I do not know RC stuff at all, just messing around and learning as I go.
> 
> I took the boat out to the surf yesterday. I was concerned that when I got it out 300 or 400 yards I might loose it, but there were a couple guys next to me fishing and they had kayaks.
> 
> I ran it out, it took the surf great and worked fine. When my brother showed up we ran a bait out. All I did was tie the bait to the little bait try with sewing thread. We ran it out so far that we could barely see the flag. I engaged the reel, and pulled the rod and the bait came off about 300 yards off the beach.


For your range worries, try to find someone who is into radios, you can basically boost the power of your TX, and that will allow your signal to penetrate easier. Some guys fly ROV's up to 8 miles from a fixed location from a normal TX, and a video down link system. You may look into this, again, have not personally delt with it, so I cant say what the cost range of this is.



LionelC said:


> So far I think it is going well. I do think I need to get a dry cell batery. It is sealed and will weigh alot less too.
> 
> I have learned alot on this build. I am thinking I am going to build another one soon. I may sell this one and start all over with one a little smaller and lighter. I could modify this one, but it works well and I dont wana screw it up. So I would rather build a new one and not modify this one.
> 
> Lionel C


If you look into batteries, go lithium polymer. They are small, light weight, and have tons of power.



LionelC said:


> I didnt have any trouble with range as far as the radio goes, just with the range on my eyes!
> 
> I have a question maybe you could answer. I know that gyros are used in planes and helicopters, but could one be used in a boat to make it self correct and run strait? I would like to be able to point the boat in a directin and have it auto correct to keep it heading in the direction I pointed it. Is thispossible without getting into GPS and crazy things like that?
> 
> LionelC


I'd imagine that you could. Just like a gyro sensing the tail movement on a helicopter, it could sense the bow changing direction on the boat. I'm no expert on setting one up in a boat obviously, but i would not assume that the movements caused by waves would not effect the gyro with how they perform on heli's. Those things really get tossed around, and the tail still holds.

If you decide to try it, and need a gyro, let me know. I have one laying around that you can have. I will soon have no need for all of my plethora of RC junk.


----------



## LionelC

If you decide to try it, and need a gyro, let me know. I have one laying around that you can have. I will soon have no need for all of my plethora of RC junk.[/QUOTE]

Why? Are you giving up on it all? I kina know how that goes though. I build alot of stuff, from BBQ Pits ,full size boats, and an 800 HP Corvette, and end up selling them to finance my next project.....

Lionel


----------



## Chase4556

Nah, I leave in 2 weeks for basic training. I have a 6 year term. I will keep a few things, and my radios, but my dad wants to have his garage back. haha.


----------



## Gary

LionelC. Those of us that are into RC have as much respect for the FCC as the TPWD.

You are breaking federal laws to potlick Shark. That's not cool!


----------



## LionelC

Gary said:


> LionelC. Those of us that are into RC have as much respect for the FCC as the TPWD.
> 
> You are breaking federal laws to potlick Shark. That's not cool!


Who says I am breaking the law? I have asked several people about using an airplane radio on a boat and no one could give me a strait answer.

LionelC


----------



## big john o

Gary said:


> LionelC. Those of us that are into RC have as much respect for the FCC as the TPWD.
> 
> You are breaking federal laws to potlick Shark. That's not cool!


Breaking the law??? Potlick'n shark?? Too dang funny. Get a life Gary...

Would be cool to see it in action. That is a kickazz rig Lionel.


----------



## Chase4556

LionelC said:


> Who says I am breaking the law? I have asked several people about using an airplane radio on a boat and no one could give me a strait answer.
> 
> LionelC


There is no law, that says you cant. And what I mean by that, is no law officer, fcc, or FAA person is going to say squat to you. Hell, 3/4 of them wont think twice, or know better to even ask if they were to come by.

Now, yes... it is stated clearly your not supposed to. But if you look at it, your not supposed to do a lot of things and we do them. As long as you do it right, there is no harm no foul. The straight answer is no, your not supposed to use an air frequency on a surface vehicle. But who is going to say somthing? Just please dont shoot someone down, again, like I said check around for flying fields.


----------



## Gary

big john o said:


> Breaking the law??? Potlick'n shark?? Too dang funny. Get a life Gary...
> 
> Would be cool to see it in action. That is a kickazz rig Lionel.


I have a plane that I have about 300 hours in it so far and I am far from done. Just the Solartex covering was over a bill. Just for grins, Ill down grade my hourly wage to $20 an hour for building my plane and all the hardware costs and whens it's over with, Ill have 5K in this plane.

And two years of breathing CA.


----------



## Gary Spears

Now thats some funny sh!t, think maybe you need to put the lid back on that bottle of CA Gary its starting to mess wit your head cuz.


----------



## Gary

Gary Spears said:


> Now thats some funny sh!t, think maybe you need to put the lid back on that bottle of CA Gary its starting to mess wit your head cuz.


Splain the law to me then.


----------



## Chase4556

Gary said:


> I have a plane that I have about 300 hours in it so far and I am far from done. Just the Solartex covering was over a bill. Just for grins, Ill down grade my hourly wage to $20 an hour for building my plane and all the hardware costs and whens it's over with, Ill have 5K in this plane.
> 
> And two years of breathing CA.


Dang, what are you building that you have that many hours into? Better have started as a huge box of wood!!

Gotta love that CA... I swear I have to have some sort of damage from breathing in fumes. Just stay away from the white smoke when you hit thin with instacure!!


----------



## LionelC

Anyone want the boat? Make an offer. It will not come with the radio or reciever. Just the boat, motor and servos.


LionelC


----------



## trodery

Lionel, don't get discouraged! I think you did a great job on that build.

I'm thinking if you added another flag to your boat but had the second one a different color you would be able to tell from a distance which direction the boat was traveling.


----------



## Category6

you just need a spotting scope and a spotter working with you is all


----------



## Category6

and color coded LED lights for bow stern port and stbd side for night so you know based on what light combination you can see through the scope


----------



## iwanashark

trodery said:


> Lionel, don't get discouraged! I think you did a great job on that build.
> 
> I'm thinking if you added another flag to your boat but had the second one a different color you would be able to tell from a distance which direction the boat was traveling.


YEP THATS WHAT I WAS THINKIN. GOOD JOB LIONEL. I LOVE IT!


----------



## Gary

Guys, I appolgize. Add a few beers to being passionate about things I get into, I can get opinionated and very vocal about things. My bad.


----------



## iwanashark

Gary said:


> Guys, I appolgize. Add a few beers to being passionate about things I get into, I can get opinionated and very vocal about things. My bad.


hahaha. i think you are ok. it's just something you have a lot of feeling about. spread your knowledge on the subject!


----------

